# Two Historical Guns



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A few of you have read these two stories before. They're about two historical guns, and also about one nice man. But this time, I've included a couple of large illustrations that help explain what I've written about.

Click on: The One That Got Away?and The One That Didn?t | Gun Toters


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Great stories Steve. 

Perhaps most of us here have stories of the ones that got away and the ones that didn't.

But you captured both moments:

that... Oh God I wish I had..., 

and the lump-in-your-throat-thank-you-is-never-enough when that special firearm moves into your possession in an unexpected way.

Thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice story, very nice..

thank you,


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Great story. Those are some mighty fine looking rifles.


----------

